# Die Games Convention in Köln? Sind Sie einverstanden?



## Administrator (13. Februar 2008)

*Die Games Convention in Köln? Sind Sie einverstanden?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Anduka (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Games Convention in Köln? Sind Sie einverstanden?*

Tach zusammen.
Aber was will ich mit Köln.
Frankfurt ist doch viel besser. Noch bessere Zuganbindung.
Flughafen und ein riesiges Autobahn Kreuz und Parkplätze und Öffentliche Nahverkehrsmittel sind schon so gebaut für eine Messe.
Warum also kein Frankfurt zur Auswahl im Quickpoll.
Und die Messe soll sowieso nach Frankfurt wäre wegen den schon genannten Gründen wesentlich besser.

MfG Anduka


----------



## Boesor (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Games Convention in Köln? Sind Sie einverstanden?*



			
				Anduka am 13.02.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen.
> Aber was will ich mit Köln.
> Frankfurt ist doch viel besser. Noch bessere Zuganbindung.
> Flughafen und ein riesiges Autobahn Kreuz und Parkplätze und Öffentliche Nahverkehrsmittel sind schon so gebaut für eine Messe.
> ...



In Sachen Zuganbindung und Flughafen tun sich Köln und Frankfurt doch nun wirklich nichts.
Autobahnen sind in Köln natürlich auch vorhanden.
Und da es in Köln ein Messegelände gibt sind Parkplätze und Nahverkehrsmittel natürlich auch entsprechend darauf ausgelegt.
Wo bleiben da die Vorteile für Frankfurt?


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Games Convention in Köln? Sind Sie einverstanden?*

was soll diese diskussion um die berühmten _ungelegten eier_? 
warten wir doch erst mal die endgültige entscheidung ab...


----------



## _Slayer_ (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Games Convention in Köln? Sind Sie einverstanden?*

Ich wohne zwar in Köln, prinzipiell ist mir das aber ziemlich egal. Ich werde so oder so nicht hingehen. Schaden könnte es der Stadt aber wohl nicht.


----------



## fragapple (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Games Convention in Köln? Sind Sie einverstanden?*



			
				SYSTEM am 13.02.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Von der Entfernung her ist Köln 8 km näher bei mir 

Also ist es mir ziemlich egal..


----------



## seech (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Games Convention in Köln? Sind Sie einverstanden?*



			
				fragapple am 16.02.2008 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 13.02.2008 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir sind's genau 10km


----------



## haep2 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Games Convention in Köln? Sind Sie einverstanden?*

Mir fehlt in der Umfrage die Option: "Mir wäre eine andere Stadt lieber."!

Ich wohn am untersten Ende von Deutschland, da macht es keinen Unterschied ob ich nach Köln oder nach Leibzig fahre, aber München wäre da perfekt gewesen!


----------



## Ganon2000 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Die Games Convention in Köln? Sind Sie einverstanden?*



			
				haep2 am 19.02.2008 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt in der Umfrage die Option: "Mir wäre eine andere Stadt lieber."!
> 
> Ich wohn am untersten Ende von Deutschland, da macht es keinen Unterschied ob ich nach Köln oder nach Leibzig fahre, aber München wäre da perfekt gewesen!


Mir fehlt die Option: "Ich geh auf jeden Fall hin, ist mir egal wo." Gestimmt hab ich aber für "Köln ist besser", denn es hat ein paar Vorteile für mich. Ok, ideal wär für mich natürlich Frankfurt (ja, ich wohne dort, bzw. hier), aber man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Zarhok (6. März 2008)

*AW: Die Games Convention in Köln? Sind Sie einverstanden?*

für mich sinds nach leipzig i30 km weiter als köln - aber das is eigentlich total egal (also diese abstimmung^^)

das einzige, was die entscheidung meiner meinung nach beeinflussen kann, ist die entfernung vom eigenen wohnort und der GC - naja, und ob man da vllt irgendwen kennt - ich meine, wenn ich zur zeit der GC schon da bin, dann bin ich auf der GC und bewerte das nciht nach der qualität der stadt


----------



## TCPip2k (7. März 2008)

*AW: Die Games Convention in Köln? Sind Sie einverstanden?*

Ganz klar Köln, man verkauft ja auch keine Gießkannen in der Wüste


----------

